# Breakthrough bleeding on first cycle after D&E



## cnobaby (Jan 14, 2007)

I had a D&E on 11/1. I was 11 weeks pregnant at the time. I had some spotting on and off afterwards. But then my HCG was down to zero, I'm pretty sure I ovulated (based on tracking fertility signs) and had my period almost two weeks ago. I'm on cycle day 12 now and I've been spotting for a couple of days...it doesn't seem like ovulation spotting to me. I've got a call into the midwife's office, but wanted to see if anyone here had any info about breakthrough bleeding on the first cycle after your miscarriage. We had planned to TTC this cycle, but I'm sure it's such a good idea now that I'm spotting.

Thanks.


----------



## geogeek (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know if it's normal or not but I had that too. I was hoping to start TTC this month but my cycle still seem a little wacky.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

I spotted around O in the cycle after my 1st m/c. I also got preg that cycle . . . and m/c'ed. The OB thinks it's normal as the hormones are out of whack for a while. My herbalist thinks I have low progesterone. Dunno.

I bled in the middle (around O) this past cycle (1st one after my 2nd m/c). I won't ttc until that business stops, just b/c of my previous experience.


----------



## cnobaby (Jan 14, 2007)

I forgot to update, that I did end up talking to my midwife's office. She said that it was not unusual, but if it continued into the 2nd cycle after the miscarriage, that I should get checked out. She also said that if I was up for it, I could try to conceive and that it shouldn't impact the outcome. The spotting did stop before I got more of my other fertility signs...I'm not sure we got our timing right after all.

Kimberly, I'm sorry you had the 2nd mc. Be sure you take the time you need to feel ready before starting again...this process just stinks! I hate the way it makes me doubt my body.

-- C


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, C.

As it turns out, I didn't spot midcycle this month. Yay!

Good luck whatever you decide to do!!


----------



## i0lanthe (Aug 1, 2005)

cnobaby, I'm running on a schedule a week or two behind you, I guess... I had a d&c mid-November, started this cycle mid-December, and had days and days of rather assertive spotting around the time I would have expected to O, like, Christmas week plus some ("O" if I were following the calendar method, that is... my BBT is lost somewhere in this house







: and I think I know who lost it for me







: so it's kinda hard to pinpoint anything.) While it was going on all I could think of was "guess it's a good thing we weren't going to try this cycle" alternating with "could be worse.. could still be using adhesive pantyliners (which I have never really considered the ultimate in comfort) instead of switching to cloth this year. but this is still pretty lame."


----------



## AyrisA (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi. I haven't posted before but I had a 7 week m/c on Dec 11.

I have been sitting here being really confused by this strange spotting that started right when I thought I was ovulating (but before my first mentruation.) Was very confused because have also been sick so I have no BB temps to go on.

I am so glad to read the comments in the thread here.. I guess I am 'normal' and this is somehow related to ovulating.

Those of you who did see this kind of spotting, how long did it last? Mine is sort of intermittenent throughout the day, nothing very heavy, and not at all like a period. It almost seems like just bleeding. This is my 6th day of it.

DH and I also happened to BD the day before it started. So, I had been without any spotting for just over a week, we BD'd, and the next day this new kind of spotting showed up. Should we refrain from more BDing?

Thanks,
me.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

My cycles were very, very "off" after my m/c's. We weren't waiting to TTC, but it took 3+months after each to really have an adequate LP. I kept spotting just a few days to 9 or 10 days after ovulating. Just weird cycles for me.

Hope things level out soon.


----------

